# Antibodies but normal range?



## MissJC (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Question regarding antibodies as I don't have my follow up appointment for a bit. My dermatologist ran some labs as I went in complaining of hairloss, acne and other issues. I've been on Armour since 2011, and my endocrinologist never ran a test for antibodies.

Results as of 2/12/16:

thyroid peroxidase (tpo) ab 6 Ref Range: 0-34IU/mL

thyroglobulin antibody <1.0 Ref Range: 0.0-0.9

Does this mean my hypothyroidism is not the result of an autoimmune issue? I can't seem to find anything that discusses having antibodies but being marked in the normal range, or whether being on medication suppresses them. I saw my gastro doc yesterday and he told me of this euthyroid sick syndrome that could be the cause of my constipation not resolving. I'm a little disturbed that my endo never tested them considering I do have 3 complex nodules that are being examined on a yearly basis.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your antibodies look good - but that does not indicate thyroid function.

Can you post your last 3 thyroid labs to include date, lab name and range. Moving thyroid levels can contribute to hairloss.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hair-loss/basics/causes/CON-20027666



> Most people normally shed 50 to 100 hairs a day. This usually doesn't cause noticeable thinning of scalp hair because new hair is growing in at the same time. Hair loss occurs when this cycle of hair growth and shedding is disrupted or when the hair follicle is destroyed and replaced with scar tissue.
> 
> The exact cause of hair loss may not be fully understood, but it's usually related to one or more of the following factors:
> 
> ...


I wonder sometimes if it's not an issue of your hair not growing back?


----------

